
Google’s algorithm shows prestigious job ads to men, but not to women - hownottowrite
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/07/06/googles-algorithm-shows-prestigious-job-ads-to-men-but-not-to-women-heres-why-that-should-worry-you/?tid=sm_tw
======
higherpurpose
It may very well be that the algorithm is completely objective, but not
necessarily "fair". This is the problem with profiling algorithms.

------
twiceaday
TLDR: Some algorithms sometimes provide output that is offensive to some
people. Maybe the programmers are to blame? Who knows!

